
Google Maps Is Directing Women Seeking Abortions to Pro-Life Clinics - philips
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ywap9b/google-maps-is-still-directing-women-seeking-abortions-to-pro-life-clinics-and-a-memorial-for-the-unborn
======
philips
This adds useful context about the size of the actual problem:
[https://twitter.com/KateRoseBee/status/1169999577660850176](https://twitter.com/KateRoseBee/status/1169999577660850176)

